# Clones, Hermies and Gender, oh my...



## booradley (Jul 31, 2007)

So, as I read through the boards, I see people talking about stressing their plants out and creating hermies. Can this happen with clones?

Also been reading Mutt's suggestions on creating more females from seeds and that got me wondering: if I take a cutting from an immature plant, is there a chance of the two growing up different sexes? 

If not, how does any enviromental factor contribute to gender?


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes you can stress a plant into changing sexes. Yes it can also happen with clones. By "change sex" I mean have both male and female flowers. 
Light scedules especially light during the dark period can result in hermies, or stress from over trimming or a transplant really anything can do it if that strain of MJ has the hermie gene. If your plants do become hermie for any reason other than using chemicals to hermie a plant, it is a weak strain for growing because it has the hermie gene and could go hermie on you without you wanting it to. This is my understanding on this from what I have read, I do not have much experience with any of this and have only seen one hermie plant face to face. But I wouldnt take the time to write this if I wasnt fairly confident it was true..


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Aug 1, 2007)

P.S            Sex it determined when its still a seed no enviormental factors contribute to its being a male or female. However it can have both sexes if that strain is prone to hermie traits.

Not like an aligator where all babies between 80-87 degrees F is male and all babies between 87-93 are female.
DONT KNOW IF THEY ARE THE REAL TEMPS BUT YOU GET THE IDEA


----------



## Hick (Aug 1, 2007)

> P.S Sex it determined when its still a seed no enviormental factors contribute to its being a male or female


...have you read/tried the method boo' is referring to??
   I believe it is from the Dutch Passion website. Pretty knowledgable and reputable folks..It has also been my experience, that providing as near perfect environment for seedlings, through weeks 3-5 "DOES" _appear_ to allow more females to express themselves.


----------



## booradley (Aug 1, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...have you read/tried the method boo' is referring to??
> I believe it is from the Dutch Passion website. Pretty knowledgable and reputable folks..It has also been my experience, that providing as near perfect environment for seedlings, through weeks 3-5 "DOES" _appear_ to allow more females to express themselves.


 
That brings me back to my original question... if that is the case then can a clone snipped from an immature plant become different gender? Has this happened to anyone? I take cuttings from my plants before they are 3-4 weeks old for sexxing. If what that study shows is true, then in theory you can put a clone in an ideal environment and another in less than ideal and you could have two different sexes. Has this happened to anyone? Kind of important if you sex your plants the same way I do.

Now if you can do that, I wonder what would happen to the seeds of those two plants!


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...have you read/tried the method boo' is referring to??
> I believe it is from the Dutch Passion website. Pretty knowledgable and reputable folks..It has also been my experience, that providing as near perfect environment for seedlings, through weeks 3-5 "DOES" _appear_ to allow more females to express themselves.


 
So whats being said is a plant at 3-5 weeks has no sex? Also if you clone this plant you could end up with male and female clones from it. I thought that it was common knowlege that MJ sex was determined when the seed was created inside the mother plant. If this is untrue how does a feminized seed work? Why would near perfect conditions create more females and not males? I know we prefer females for obvious reasons but why would mother nature want more females under good growing conditions...seems to me if you had two plants say in a feild grown in the same soil under the same sun and recieved the same ammount of water at the same times it would be no big thing at all to have a male and a female plant grown under the same conditions. ALSO I have grown female plants under conditions that wouldnt even be considered close to good much less perfect.

I found this site that says that researchers have suggested that sex could be influenced by enviormental factors.....heres a snippit from the article.....:Environmental sex determination is known to occur in a variety of species.[28] Many researchers have suggested that sex in Cannabis is determined or strongly influenced by environmental factors.[15] Ainsworth reviews that treatment with auxin and ethylene have feminizing effects, and that treatment with cytokinins and gibberellins have masculinizing effects.[10] It has been reported that sex can be reversed in Cannabis using chemical treatment.[29] A PCR-based method for the detection of female-associated DNA polymorphisms by genotyping has been developed.[30]

Well we all know you will have male plants if you grow from seeds no matter how perfect your growing conditions are. Even if you get 15 females out of 15 seeds the first time you WILL get a male soon enough no matter how good your conditions are.


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Aug 3, 2007)

Just thought of this...If a plant at 3-5 weeks has no sex how can you take a clipping and sex it by putting it on 12/12 and expect the plant the clipping came from to be that sex? If enviormental conditions had that much affect couldnt the clipping turn male under less than perfect conditions while the plant you wanted to sex goes female under the better conditions. Im curious about this someone with more experience on this please respond.


----------

